# So close to giving up :(



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear you're struggling, puppies are exhausting, there were many times I thought I'd made a mistake getting Enzo & I only had the pup to cope with! I might be wrong but it sounds like she's getting quite a bit of food, maybe too much? What goes in must come out lol. I'm not sure how old coco is but 3 big meals a day then one in the eve does sound quite a bit, maybe reduce her food or amount of times you feed her for a few days & see if it helps with the pooing. Sounds like you're doing everything right to house train her, some take longer than others but don't give up you might find it just suddenly clicks with her & she'll start going were she should. Try to relax about it - easier said than done I know but you love her so much you might regret giving up, I really hope it gets better soon for you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do feel for you. It is tough, you are exhausted and the weather is rubbish. If you can just hang on in there it will get better and your pup will become a valued member of your family. You obviously love her loads and are thinking of what is best for her...
Can you restrict her to one room -like the kitchen, so not all your floors are suffering? 
It will be easier tomorrow when the boys are at school, and the house is calmer.
Don't beat yourself up. Go and have a soak in a hot bath, try and sleep well...
It really will get better.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It can't be easy toilet training in this weather. I think we're all fed up of winter now and it's no fun standing out in the garden when its wet. It was so different when we got our second last August and toilet training felt effortless, compared to our first in the winter months. 

What sort of floors do you have. Is it mainly carpet? It can be really hard to get rid of the smell with carpets and if you don't get it out completely, it can attract her to the same spot repeatedly. We have hard floors and took all the rugs away until they were reliably trained as the rugs definitely hampered their training.

What food are you feeding her? If the food has any cereals or fillers, this might be causing a lot of poo. Also, check you are not over-feeding her as this might be causing this too.

Are you able to spot any signs that she might want to go indoors such as sniffing the floor and circling? Again, I found this much easier with our second as I was more experienced as to what to look for. Even then, you've got to be pretty quick to get them to the right spot but it can be done if you're able to observe closely and know what you're looking for.

You could also try confining her to her pen a bit more, rather than letting her have too much free space and then take her frequently outside, to try and break the habit of soiling indoors.

I really hope you can find the right help here and stick with it as I'm sure she'll soon get the hang of it and you will end up with a much loved companion you won't want to be without. x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi jasper was a nightmare too but suddenly stopped around 5 months. It is exhausting and jasper would always time it when we sat down to chill! They do grow out if it  one tip I will pass on is get something that removes the scent from the floor. I got the cheap and cheerful on from home bargains.. We cleaned the floors and jasper made a mess less and less then finally stopped. Good luck, it's worth the effort  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I really feel for you, I struggled so much in the early days with Honey and was ready countless times to send her back! It DOES get easier and I couldn't imagine her not being here now. It's harder than having a baby I think but they grow up so fast, before you know it you will have a toilet trained pup, it will happen, the weather will get better soon, it's spring on Thursday, keep smiling it will get better I promise x


----------



## toy (Jan 19, 2013)

Hang on in there. I'm finding the same with Lola-Belle (10 weeks). We're at about 50-50 between doing it in the garden and doing it in the house and the most annoying thing is when the patio doors are wide open and she still runs under the dining table for a No 2. I'm only feeding Lola twice a day, 7.30 am and then again at about 3.30-4.00 p.m. She is on raw chicken mince with a little bit of Eden Kibble - and then I use Eden throughout the day for treats when training. I have to admit, it's made a great difference to her No 2's - they are small and hard and so much more easy to clean up. (I did wonder if I had got the balance right, but she was weighed at the vets on Friday and is putting weight on nicely).

This is all a bit new for me too - all my other dogs were about 16 weeks when we got them and house training was a lot easier. It does get easier - big hugs xx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Try to hang in there. I know exactly how you feel but i also know how awesome it is once you get past this. I goes by fast I promise. (I have been reminding myself all day) I now have a puppy peeing and a big brothers thinking "hey maybe i should pee on that spot too."  you just have to try and find the humor in it.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Hang on in there honestly! 
I remember thinking/feeling exactly how you are! And you think by people telling you these thing doesn't help! But honestly youre are work will soon pay off  one day you'll just think 'she hasn't..... Today' and you'll slowly get there! 
For the first few weeks I was in tears thinking ' what on earth have I done, lol but keep your head up  you'll get there in no time at all xx


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I felt exactly the same too! When i was in the garden at 2am every night letting him out and not ever being able to just sit down and rest because they are soooooo demanding! I was constantly exhausted and it is just like having another baby!! Maybe try going to bed earlier and just getting up once in the middle of the night as then you may be able to have a bit longer in bed in morning? That worked with us and then eventually we stopped the night wee and he now sleeps through. 
The good thing is they grow up much quicker than babies and before you know it things start to get easier. You have to make sure that the boys help you as much as possible. 
Samson took longer than i thought to get the pooing and weeing outside but the bad winter didn't help. It's a tough time of year to get a puppy. I never thought of that when i got him. Summer training would have been lovely!!!!!!
This forum is such a fabulous support. We're here to listen to you and you can take out your frustration on us  and you know you're not alone. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope that this morning you feel a bit better. You have done absolutely the right thing by posting on the forum. It does feel like all you do is clear up and watch them like a hawk - I felt awful for the first couple of weeks and wondered if I had done the right thing. One tip I got for getting rid of the smell of accidents is diluted white wine vinegar although Pets at Home do sell some good stuff too.

We put pup out at 10.30pm for his last wee and then he went through until 6.30am - vet recommended not getting up to him in the night and luckily he was dry from 8 weeks. They are all different though. At 6 months we are still having the odd accident although I think it is more down to the weather.

All the advice you are getting about the feeding might well work too. There is another post on the forum from someone with a pup who was the same - loads of poo.

Good luck and please keep posting when you feel you need to. Everyone here is great and the advice is fabulous.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I felt the same way too when we got Molly. She was 8 weeks and she would whine and nip and pee and poo all the time. Some days I would cry and think why did we do this. Now she is 5 months and a half and I love her. She is listening to us and rarely has accidents in the house. She has learned to ring the bell when she wants to go out. Puppy class is also helping she has changed so much from when she was that out of control crazy puppy!

Hang in there it does get better. When Molly was a puppy she ate twice a day (as per the breeder's instruction). She would have her first meal at 7am and her 2nd one at 5pm. Then we would crate her for the night at 10 pm and she would sleep through the night fine. 

Don't give up your puppy is a baby and one day you will think WOW I can't believe this is the same dog


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh I feel for you my Roo took almost 6 months. I'm not saying it will take you that long but wanted to let you know that you're not alone. I think what helped Roo was keeping her restricted to just the kitchen. A hardwood floor. I wished I'd done it a lot sooner than I did. I put up a 6 ft wide panel to block the open plan to the family room. It was a pain as we all had to climb over it constantly! She was only allowed on the carpet after she'd successfully been outside when I had time to sit with her and supervise constantly or in my arms for a cuddle. 

I would also recommend upgrading her treat for going outside to a much higher value treat (which she should only get for toiling outside). For my dogs it's frankfurters (hot dogs) or it could be liver, cheese or cooked chicken. Something more interesting than her kibble. Make her really want to get that special treat. 

Chin up, it will get better :hug:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As everyone has said, hang in there, it seems like such an age now but you WILL look back one day and think actually that wasn't so bad! It is a good idea to restrict her while toilet training if that is possible. Just wish this weather would improve for all of us.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Keep going my George is now just over 5 months and I think we have nearly got house trained. I was lucky he was clean all night after 2 days (in crate at night) thank goodness at least I could sleep. What time do you take the water up? I use to take it up about 8.30pm which worked for George. Thinks will get better as other have said but sometimes you think when?? keep up the good work is she going out for walks yet that helps


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How are you doing today? 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We have had Tilly for 4 days, she is 10 and a half weeks old. On Saturday I cried half the day from feeling so overwhelmed by her running round, biting hands and clothes and not toileting in the garden when I wanted her too. I am so paranoid that I am doing something wrong and that she won't grow up to be a nice dog because of it. 

The other half the day I spent crying from feeling so overwhelmed by the fantastic support on this forum. I know I'm still a little way from coming out of the other side, but if all these lovely people have managed it, we can too!!

I would definitely recommend an early night and then getting up briefly to let Coco out. I've been doing that with Tilly and it is going okay (still had a couple of crate accidents!)

Is there anyone that can sit with her for an hour or so while you go and clear your head and have a nice bath or a walk or even a mooch round the supermarket. My mum has done that for me today and I feel like I am ready to go back and face being a puppy mummy again now!

We will totally get through this, remind yourself of how excited you were before you got her. Can't wait until 3 months time when we are both back on here advising others with their 9 week old pups!!

Xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hang on in there I was ready to take Bertie to the sausage factory he was driving me mad, poor dog! I've got a 5 and 2 year old and it is hard work to be fair. He still has his moments and drives me bonkers but the fun with have is worth all the stress. The weather doesn't help roll on the summer and I'm 99.9 % sure you'll be a happy dog owner Xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I do sympathise Bonnie took forever! Puppies are exhausting there's no escaping it! One day soon it will be you telling people to hang in there! You are doing everything right, she will get it in the end. We followed Bonnie around the house and put her out every time she sniffed the ground and every half hour throughout the day. Girls are much slower than boys I think!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Please don't give up. They are very hard work but then they are adults for a lot longer than they are puppies (although it might seem an age now). Once you have got through it you will have a beautiful dog that all the family will love for many years. As others have said I would suggest puppy class if you can. Good luck


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

The only thing I can add to the already great advice,is that with Malie I was a bit OCD in taking her out every 1/2 hour for the first week and then I gradually extended it to every hour etc.We had hardly any accidents indoors.I also used to stand with a golfing umbrella over Malie when it was raining  Hubby used to think I was mad,he used to say "surely she can't need another wee,she's only just been out?"  The kids also used to moan about me making them take Malie out every half an hour but it worked 
It will get better and speaking from experience,giving up leaves you feeling even worse 
XClare


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> The only thing I can add to the already great advice,is that with Malie I was a bit OCD in taking her out every 1/2 hour for the first week and then I gradually extended it to every hour etc.We had hardly any accidents indoors.I also used to stand with a golfing umbrella over Malie when it was raining  Hubby used to think I was mad,he used to say "surely she can't need another wee,she's only just been out?"  The kids also used to moan about me making them take Malie out every half an hour but it worked
> It will get better and speaking from experience,giving up leaves you feeling even worse
> XClare



I do the same thing. Every 45 mins, as soon as she wakes up or if she gets running and playing hard, ten mins of that and it is out for a pee. We always go out the same door, to the same spot and I say the same thing. It is a lot of work but it does help.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well you can put the wees down to the infection and once the antibiotics work she should start being able to hold it at night again. Maybe the poo too could be the same cause. They do have delicate systems and seem to respond to any stress with runny poos....at least whilst still tiny. Lots of paper and padding is all I can suggest. Poor little mite must be feelin quite poorly.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Hang in there!! I have read this thread with interest as Carley is now 9 months old and she was very hard to potty train. I thought it would be a breeze with big brother Sami, but not so! You have been given a lot of great advise and I have nothing to add other than moral support! I got so very frustrated with Carley that I ended up after 3 weeks putting a diaper on her. (I do not recommend this at this point). I was just frustrated. And I know what its like to clean poo out of a crate!! Smeared EVERYWHERE!! And some of it dried on. YUK!!
I will tell you 2 funny stories, and this is my soothing balm for you, cause I got lots of support from others that really helped me in the "OMG, what have I done" moments.
When I had a diaper on Carley one morning getting frantically ready for work, I looked up and Carley is walking (sorta) by the bathroom door, as Sami had grabbed onto the back of her diaper (he liked to hear the velcro crunch as he was trying to pull it off her!!) He had actually lifted her hind quarters off the floor and she was walking on her front feet only. It really made me laugh, you just have to picture it!!
A few days later of following her around constantly and taking her out dozens of times per day, some successful, some not . . . I was again getting ready for work and trying to watch her too . . She squated in my extra bedroom to do a poo! I BOLTED to her, but a little to late, so my only reaction left was to stick my BARE hand under her bottom to receive a squishey handful of poo!! GROSS!! I'm a nurse, but honestly this almost sent me over the edge of stomach tolerance!!!
That being said . . . please hang in there, it really does get better and you are doing really great!! You sorted out the urinary problem, now she is probably experiencing some diarrhea from the antibiotics, It took me months to sort out Carleys tummy to normal poos, but finally found the right food for them both. From that point she finally learned to scratch at the back door for potty needs!! She was 5 months old before she signaled me the first time . . . and another 4-5 weeks before it really clicked with her.
So my hope is you will be giving someone else advise in the future when they are downtrodden with puppy woes as well!! Coco will be brilliant in no time!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love your poo stories Nanci, I was hoping that you'd post the catching one again! 

Really, really Coco will learn, eventually. She'll do what she needs to do on walks when she feels more relaxed. Id you see another dog squatting take Coco over to the same area - the scent left by the other dogs pee might encourage her to go too,


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

So pleased to hear you are managing a little better  Hopefully once she's over her infection you will find it a bit easier. Keep us posted.

Nanci - that poo catching storing was so funny!


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well done with your patience! I was ready to give Woody back to the breeder at around 10 weeks old. I couldn't cope with him biting my son and ripping his clothes! It was soooo stressful. I do feel your pain. I know everyone has said it, but it does get better. Woody is 5 months old and I never thought I'd say this but he's like a different dog! He's so much more chilled out. That's not to say he doesn't get excited but it's no where near as bad. Hang in there!!!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

The whole chasing and nipping thing we still go through a bit now, but my 4 yr old always instigates it. When Woody was younger I would tell my son to stand still, fold his arms and not look at him. If this didn't work we would say a stern 'enough' and walk out of the room for 3 minutes. When we came back in we would ignore him until he was calm and then we would praise him when he was nice and calm and not jumping up. Its hard work and you have to be consistent but we are finally starting to win!! It's hard but I do tell my son to just ignore Woody sometimes as whenever Woody sees him he immediately gets excited as he knows Teddys the one who will run around the kitchen with a blanket or crawl around on the floor with him. So just getting Teddy to ignore him sometimes is working too. When they are playing and I can see Woody is getting too excited or 'bitey' then I call time on the games and give Woody (and Teddy!) the 'enough' command.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Time out works for jasper, when he gets over excited he would go in his crate for a few minutes. If he carried on when back out he would go straight back in for another 3 minutes. A bit like the naughty step! He was trying to be dominant over my 10 year old by sitting on her and pulling her hair the other day. She was in charge of time out whenever he did it and within a couple of days he stopped!  when their little those teeth hurt, but it's just a phase. You could also try distraction, such as a kong to keep her busy and distract her from chasing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

3boys1pup said:


> ?I tend to remove the dog from the situation but I'm aware that's a short term solution and not really addressing the problem....
> 
> Xx


Don't think of this as a short term solution - you ARE addressing the problem
You are teaching her that this sort of behaviour is not acceptable, and if you do it consistently she will learn, it may take some time, but she will learn. (JasperBlack's analogy to the naughty step is helpful). When you put the puppy into timeout, don't scold her, try to feel as calm and neutral as possible, simply pick her up, put her in the pen and walk away, and ignore her. Don't release her from the pen until she has settled down - that way she also learns that when she is calm she is rewarded. If she starts misbehaving again when she is let out, put her straight back in the pen again and repeat the process.

She doesn't sound as though she is at the stage yet where she will respond to Harry, you might find it helpful if there is a place where he can go to out of the puppy's reach. You are right to try to teach Harry what to do, but at the moment it needs you there to referee it! He does the stop bit, when the puppy doesn't respond she gets put in the pen.

Something else you could try is to step in, literally, before the behaviour escalates. When you sense the energy levels rising, don't say anything but walk calmly between the dog and your son to split them, repeat this if necessary or stand firmly between them until the energy levels fall, usually the dog will turn away. It's called splitting, and is what a more experienced dog would do in a pack to calm down over excited play.

Not easy in the midst of household stuff, but the more you can put in now, the quicker she will learn.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Von gives solid advice there! It's all about consistency! We have never shouted at jasper for his naughty puppy behaviour, just took him to his crate. It is tiring but effective and if you stick at it it really does works, honest! It might not seem like it at times  I noticed at first he would climb all over me then once he realised I wasn't having any of it he went onto my husband,annoying him in the evenings, didnt win there either! Then it was my daughters turn to assert her place in the pack! Now I think we have established our ranks in the pack and of course I am the boss hahahaha   don't get me wrong even at 8 months jasper can have his moments but usually when he's tired or needs a cuddle or a walk or food, there's usually a reason -process of elimination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow us giving is a run for out money also. we were a bit spoiled by Jake but she is well making up for it. Jake is a big help. he does a lot of the teaching do to speak. I just keep reminding my self it won't last forever

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

If you don't want her jumping up onto the furniture, including the sofa, you are going to need to act fast the first time she tries it! 

With both Jenna and Meadow, they got a sharp 'no!' and were whisked into the pen and ignored for a few minutes. Jenna didn't do it again except for once many months later when she got over excited when a friend visited, she got the same treatment, and has never done it since. 

Meadow, being Meadow, had to try it a couple of times before she conceded it wasn't a good idea! Neither dogs go onto the furniture now and are totally trustworthy in this respect when left on their own. They do get lap cuddles at our invitation, which they both adore.

Is there anyway you can partition part of the family room with a playpen/room divider? These have a gate in them and can be open ended for divider use. This might give Harry a space to go into through the gate if things get a bit hectic. It might help to limit the play area too.


----------

